# PCGH Jubiläums-PC bootet nicht (Grafikkarten-Probleme?)



## blauerzettel (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Forennutzer!

Ich hoffe ihr findet einen besseren Start als ich in dieses Wochenende, denn mein geliebter Jubiläums-PC der PCGH funktioniert leider nicht mehr so wie er es eigentlich tun sollte.

Bevor ich mit meinem Problem starte zuerst einmal die Daten zu meinem PC:
AUSVERKAUFT: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubilaums-PC mit uber 100 Euro Preisvorteil
(Für alle die zu faul sind auf den Link zu klicken, hier nochmal die wichtigsten Systeminfos:
Motherboard: Asus-Mainboard P8Z77-V LX2
Grafikkarte: GTX660-Ti

Doch nun zu meinem Problem: Mittwoch-Nacht ist mein Pc ausgegangen und konnte seit dem leider nicht mehr gestartet werden. Der PC bootet für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, schaltet dann aber sofort wieder ab. Da ich mich auf Google ein wenig schlau gemacht habe dachte ich sofort an das Netzteil und habe dieses jetzt gegen ein BeSilent mit 530 Watt ausgetauscht. 
Das Problem bestand weiterhin, dementsprechend habe ich nach den üblichen Tests (Okay, eigentlich nur einer, das Löschen von CMOS) angefangen mein System als Minimalsystem (also eigentlich nur CPU und Mainboard) zu booten. Das hat funktioniert, nach und nach habe ich dann die weiteren Komponenten dazugeschaltet, das hat alles funktioniert bis ich zum Ende hin meine Grafikkarte wieder an das Netzteil angeschlossen habe. Beide Kontrolllämpchen leuchten doch der PC schaltet sich nach nicht  einmal einer Sekunde wieder ab. 
Da ich nicht direkt Unsummen für eine neue Grafikkarte ausgeben möchte (bin eigentlich mit meiner Hochzufrieden, da anspruchsloser Indigame-Zocker) wollte ich fragen ob es eine Methode gibt zu testen ob die Grafikkarte an sich defekt ist oder ob vielleicht der Mainboard-Anschluss für die Grafikkarte defekt ist. Eine zweite Grafikkarte zum testen besitze ich leider nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen, sollten Fragen oder ähnliches bei meinem Posting offen geblieben sein einfach stellen! Ich werde diese möglichst Zeitnah beantworten. Da ich mich normalerweiße auf Google und eigenes Probieren verlasse ist dies mein erster Post zu Hardware Problemen, sollte ich also im falschen Bereich des Forums gepostet haben oder irgendwelche anderen formellen Dinge falsch gemacht haben einfach melden, ich werde diese dann korrigieren!

Bereits hier im Vorfeld, an alle die mir bei diesem Problem helfen können (und selbstverständlich auch an alle leisen Mitleser) wünsche ich ein hervorragendes Wochenende mit viel Sonnenschein, Grillgut und Feierabendbierchen!


----------



## blauerzettel (27. Mai 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Die GTX 660ti verwendet ja zwei 6 polige Stecker, gebe ich nur auf den rechten der beiden Strom, so bootet der Pc normal, verwende ich jedoch den linken oder beide so bleibt es bei dem von mir bereits oben beschriebenen Problem. Kann ich das als Anzeichen verwenden das es vielleicht doch die Grafikkarte defekt ist und einen Kurzschluss verursacht oder muss ich weiterhin befürchten das der Mainboardanschluss defekt ist?


----------

